# No Wonder! not working



## Ferdinand (Jul 18, 2006)

I logged into No Wonder!, and it says thanks for logging in etc... but then when I go, for example to Free Tech Support to ask a question or something, it says access denied.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 18, 2006)

You should be able to log in now. If you are a volunteer tech, you will be brought to the open question list.


----------

